# Topline...gotten any better? Worse? or the same?



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely a lot better.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

it does look like youve made a little head way with that top line. hes definitely much rounder and more muscled in his belly and rump though


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks soo much better...wow, hehe nice muscles!!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He is looking somewhat better. Still room for improvement, but you are doing a good job with him


----------



## Kc.. (Jun 27, 2008)

Definate improvement!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The pictures were not the best but I do see some improvement. You obviously did a lot of work with him, well done


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

its OBVIOUS in his rump. Still work on the rest...though overall theres definitely 100% improvement in all the topline there


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Looking much better :wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

would like to point out that these pictures are 3 months oldish...wow lots of my old posts coming up.. :lol: hehe


----------

